# anyone find it uncomfortable to sit down during ovulation/mid cycle?



## Summer13 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello, no idea where to post this! was wondering if anyone else gets lower abdominal pain whilst sitting during ovulation? I suppose what i mean is that it is very tender to sit, like i'm bruised inside, if that makes any sense? I've always had it but sometimes find it more painful than others. Have particularly noticed it when i've been having fertility treatment and before egg collection, so i guess it is just ovulation pains but it can be very uncomfortable! Perhaps this isn't normal though?? x


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

I've had this too Summer, though I haven't had treatment yet.  Some months it's really uncomfortable around OV and driving has been particularly tender.  

I wish that I could shed some light but I'm pretty clueless too!  I recently had fertility scans and it didn't spot any endo or signs of pcos, so I've just always put it down to ov.  

Hopefully someone else might be more knowledgeable than me, I hope that you find out as I'm really interested too


----------

